# Photos taken by members



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is a thread for photos taken by our Handgun Forum members. Please tell us a little about the photo, if possible...

This is a pretty photo I took about 2 years ago at the River Walk in San Antonio.... 








[


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A few more photos from San Antonio....

The Riverwalk:










Another picture from The Riverwalk:



A picture of a park in San Antonio:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wildlife photo from the Riverwalk:










Walking trails near my old condo:
]


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

My boy shooting at the Elzy Pearson range, Casa Grande, AZ.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I've got a whole bunch to share.









Someplace out in the middle of nowhere. 








Same here.








Weaver Mountains, South of Yarnell.








Crookton Road east of Seligman.








Hackberry General Store.








Old Rte 66 in Seligman .








Heading up Yarnell Hill in the Weaver Mountains.








Highway 96 east of Bagdad.








Highway 96.








Rte. 89 South of Yarnell.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Yeah, I do love my home state. There's no place like it on the face of the earth.








Granite Dells in Prescott.








Canyon Lake at the beginning of the Apache Trail.








The Apache Trail.








The Apache Trail.








Fish Creek Canyon on the Apache Trail.








Goat Mountain at Apache Lake from the Apache Trail.








I guess this one speaks for itself.








Same here.








Arizona Snow storm in the high country.








Same here.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Here's some creatures and critters. I've yet to come across a scorpion not that I'd want to.








Scared the hell out of my wife. They're pretty docile and mind their own business.









Four foot bull snake. They're harmless.









Western Diamondback. Not exactly harmless but they pretty much keep to themselves unless provoked. This is the second one that I've ever come across. It was crossing the road.









How do you like this little monster? He's only about two inches long.









These little guys are all over the place and fast as all hell.









We've got a bunch of dragon flies and a damselfly to its left.









And of course humming bird's.









These are our two furry little friends.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Wait there's more. The desert can be ablaze of glory after what for Arizona could be described as a wet winter.









Highway 96 east of Bagdad.









The 101 Loop East Phoenix.









Off the side of the road in the middle of nowhere.









The Saguaro's are all in bloom.









Sometimes you have to get it just right last year every one was in full bloom. The Saguaro's start to produce flowers when they're in their mid 30's years of age.









Saguaro's can grow up to 40+ feet. The flowers are up pretty high. This one was growing at the base of a rock formation that I was able to climb to get this shot.









Prickly pear in bloom.









Typical cactus flower.









Same here.









Orange desert poppy.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Last but not least. That's all folks. Thank God for digital camera's.









My old street rod a '40 Chevy with a 350/370 LT 1 engine. Four speed Muncie, and a twelve bolt 4:56 rear. I built it in '76 and wish I still had it. 









Cruising in one of my current old cars. My wife put the camera right up against the windshield.









When there's no other vehicles on the road it feels like we were right back in the 30's. I've had this car for 33 years.









See what I mean?









The old and the new. The owner of the '37 Indian rode that thing from Arizona to New York and back. You wouldn't catch me doing that.









According to him it's all original and was never restored.









Brand new GE ES44AC "GEVO" #6927. How often do you see that? I looked up the roster. This thing was less than a week old.









Check out the undercarriage of the lead locomotive #6927. I could almost smell the fresh paint.









We were stopped at the RR crossing in Kirkland.









Westbound and empty on the way to Long Beach CA. You can tell by the echo from inside the containers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Great photos!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some photos from Brenham, Texas, I previously took...



















]


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Great photos!


Thank You!!! 
It was fun putting it altogether and sharing them with the members on this forum. That was a great idea of yours. Other than just guns it gives us the opportunity to share some of our life's adventures. 

My wife and are also rail fans and went on three cross country trips from Arizona to New York and back on Amtrak's Southwest Chief and Lakeshore limited. Those were some trips and we loved every minute of it. But it was well before digital camera's and we have scrap books filled with photo's of those trips. That was our vacation. Those trains go up to 90 mph in some places, horn's blaring "get outta' my way" at all the RR crossings which at times seemed like every ten minutes. Man would I love to be able to operate one of those freight locomotives all of that power and weight booking along the rails. 

I went to a trucking school and learned how to drive tractor trailers back in the early 90's but after 26 weekends that was enough. I loved driving them but dealing with traffic in all kinds of weather and living out of a truck 24/7 is really no way to make a living. God bless those who do it. Without truckers this nation would come to a grinding halt. But every time I see one I get the urge to want to climb back into one and drive. Just as I do in the old cars. Just going through all the gears and hearing the turbo's whine, I do miss that. It can be addicting.


















The trucks I drove were not nearly as nice as this "Pete". Just a ratty old Mack R600 with a 237 Maxidyne and a 5 speed transmission. Then on to an International Transtar COE (cabover engine). That one had a 350 Cummins and a 13 speed Eaton Fuller roadranger transmission. The trailer was a 45 foot Great Dane "Reefer".


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Some photos from Brenham, Texas, I previously took...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some works of art!!

I had a friend that lived in Port Aransas. He was driving dump trailers for a steel mill in Sinton, TX. I don't know if that's near Brenham? Texas is a pretty big state, we drove through the panhandle once our highlight was the Cadillac Ranch in Amarillo. They were visible although we couldn't see much from 40 we never got off.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Those are some works of art!!
> 
> I had a friend that lived in Port Aransas. He was driving dump trailers for a steel mill in Sinton, TX. I don't know if that's near Brenham? Texas is a pretty big state, we drove through the panhandle once our highlight was the Cadillac Ranch in Amarillo. They were visible although we couldn't see much from 40 we never got off.


Port Aransas is near Corpus Christi. I had to look up SInton, Tx. But, it is near Corpus Christi too.

Brenham is about 1 hour northwest of Houston. So, pretty far apart. Brenham is where they make Bluebell ice cream at. It's a small town, but people like to come visit the small, downtown area. Lots of small shops there


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Thank You!!!
> It was fun putting it altogether and sharing them with the members on this forum. That was a great idea of yours. Other than just guns it gives us the opportunity to share some of our life's adventures.


Yea, I thought it would be fun. I hope other jump in on the thread eventually....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool photo of the sky one evening, as the sun was going down...


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I thought it would be fun. I hope other jump in on the thread eventually....


What are we the only one's who like to shoot pictures as well as guns?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> What are we the only one's who like to shoot pictures as well as guns?


Give it time. The thread has just been up a couple of days... I have more pics to ad, but will wait a little while


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Cool photo of the sky one evening, as the sun was going down...


I've got some interesting pictures of the western skies too. Just after the monsoon rains the sunsets are spectacular. The sky looks like it's on fire.









Yes this is real.









This was on the same evening.









The clouds parted just enough to see the moon peeking through.









I had to zoom in for a closer look.









My wife said hurry up and grab the camera.









This was odd as it wasn't even raining and the sky was pretty clear except for that one faint cloud at the top of the picture. It was taken sometime in the mid afternoon.









Monsoons rolling in.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Give it time. The thread has just been up a couple of days... I have more pics to ad, but will wait a little while


Yeah, it would be fun to see what it's like in some of the other's neck of the woods. I've been through some 38 states most of them by rail and a cross country drive. You get to see more of the country by rail. As you can just sit back and relax while watching the scenery roll by. Driving you've gotta' "Keep your eyes on the road your hands upon the wheel" ---Roadhouse Blues, Jim Morrison and the Doors. My favorite group.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

For those interested in historic aircraft.








B-17 Bomber the type that flew bombing missions over Germany.









How would you like to polish all that aluminum?









This gentleman was a true hero and a ball turret gunner. Can you imagine being cramped in that thing for 10 hours with your knees against your chest?









Right below that yellow oxygen tank is the the ball turret.









They took civilians for a ride but it wasn't cheap. Especially if you had a front row seat in the forward gunner's seat. The sound of those engines was awesome.









B-17 controls.









B-29 they type that dropped the bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki.









The B-29 was a little more sophisticated and had a pressurized cabin that allowed for longer missions without having to wear heavy suits and oxygen masks.









That's a lot to keep track of.









P-51 Mustang.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used to make regular trips to Philly to see the Flyers play - they would also have an annual charity event where you could meet the players and get autographs.

Sometimes, I would go check out the downtown area.

This is the Liberty Bell

*







*


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I used to make regular trips to Philly to see the Flyers play - they would also have an annual charity event where you could meet the players and get autographs.
> 
> Sometimes, I would go check out the downtown area.
> 
> ...


Historic artifacts are awesome. The Liberty Bell is thee symbol of American independence.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Historic artifacts are awesome. The Liberty Bell is thee symbol of American independence.


They have metal detectors to get in the building. And, you even have to take your shoes off (like at the airport) to get in


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A few more photos from downtown Philly:





























This is the main entrance of Chinatown in downtown Philly:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Another photo of the Riverwalk in San Antonio:


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> They have metal detectors to get in the building. And, you even have to take your shoes off (like at the airport) to get in


Really? I wonder if that was because of the aftermath of 9/11?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Really? I wonder if that was because of the aftermath of 9/11?


Probably. That is probably why...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not sure while all my photos are all tiny now. Must be the hosting service. It it doesn't fix itself, I'll reupload the pics somewhere else


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I'm not sure while all my photos are all tiny now. Must be the hosting service. It it doesn't fix itself, I'll reupload the pics somewhere else


I'm on the MAC when I send pictures I open up the digital photo from my library. I then choose "File" in the upper left corner then scroll down and click on "Export". Another window to the right comes up. I then select "Export 1 Photo". Another window comes up that reads:

Photo Kind: I select JPEG

JPEG Quality: I select Medium

Color Profile: I select Most Compatible

Size: I select Large

File Name: I select Use File Name

Subfolder Format: I select None

Once done click on Export. The photo will appear on your desktop. Then all you have to do is drag and drop the photo into your window on this forum. You're allowed up to 10 photos per window.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I was using IMGBB (Upload Image — Free Image Hosting) to host the pics. I use IMGUR for pics I use often. But for single posts with a pic I probably won't use again, I use that website. It takes no account. So, it's an issue with that website....


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I was using IMGBB (Upload Image — Free Image Hosting) to host the pics. I use IMGUR for pics I use often. But for single posts with a pic I probably won't use again, I use that website. It takes no account. So, it's an issue with that website....


We've always used MAC desktop computers. So I'm not familiar with anything else. Their operating system includes all of those features and I don't have to go to a website. I'm also on the 1911 Forum under the same screen name which has the same set up as this one. I'm also on another forum unrelated to guns. On that forum many of its members are able to post large photo's. I don't know how they do it? All that I am able to do is post thumbnail images that you have to click on to see a large image. Their system is kind of archaic when it comes to posting photo's as compared to this forum.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> We've always used MAC desktop computers. So I'm not familiar with anything else. Their operating system includes all of those features and I don't have to go to a website. I'm also on the 1911 Forum under the same screen name which has the same set up as this one. I'm also on another forum unrelated to guns. On that forum many of its members are able to post large photo's. I don't know how they do it? All that I am able to do is post thumbnail images that you have to click on to see a large image. Their system is kind of archaic when it comes to posting photo's as compared to this forum.


Well, on most forums, you host a picture on a photo hosting site. Then, you use IMG tags around the link, and link to it. That gets it into the posts.... 

Until today, the photos were fine. Now, every pic I posted using that service has been shrunk down. I suspect it's just something wrong with their website right now. This has never happened before.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The pics are back to normal size now - must have been a server issue on the photo hosting site...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some pics from Turks and Caicos...


----------



## Mercysdad (4 mo ago)




----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Some pics from Turks and Caicos...


I can tell that's not in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Park in downtown Philly:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pics from the Philly Flyers stadium.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pic from the Bahamas. The beaches there are not as nice as the ones at Turks and Caicos.









.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Some pics from some of my kayak time on the Hood Canal, Wa.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

A different trip exploring a different direction.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Another trip to paddle Cold Water Lake, near Mt. St. Helens.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow. Fantastic pictures. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

Clouds over the Mogollon Rim.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A couple of photos of the opening of a Dallas Stars hockey game...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A trip to New Orleans a few years back...

Lake Pontchartrain




















Jackson Square:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A pretty, old church in Louisiana


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Sittin in the tree stand.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

The best part of fishing.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Spider rigging for catfish


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

One of the “fightin-est” fish I ever caught. (Wahoo. British Indian Ocean Territories, Diego Garcia.)


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Took our “adopted“ daughter out for her first kayak experience. I got a couple of shots and she took some really nice shots.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Great photos!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool sky last week:


----------



## Freeportfreedom (3 mo ago)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

John Wayne Marina, Sequim, Wa. Full moon and Jupiter in the sky.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Grandsons first time on a kneeboard


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

2 bears in a tree 50 yards from my tree stands


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Back in my younger days


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Fixin the floor in the barn and drove a bit through my thumb, bled like a stuck hog. lol bled all over the dog layin there and she wasn't going to move. wrapped it up and taped it and went back to work. was going to take a video of it gushing out but though i might oughta stop the bleeding before i bleed out here on the floor.. that puddle on the floor got a lot bigger.

*PLEASE NO CLOSE UPS OF BLOODY PHOTOS. THANKS (Shipwreck)*


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Belt Fed said:


> Fixin the floor in the barn and drove a bit through my thumb, bled like a stuck hog. lol bled all over the dog layin there and she wasn't going to move. wrapped it up and taped it and went back to work. was going to take a video of it gushing out but though i might oughta stop the bleeding before i bleed out here on the floor.. that puddle on the floor got a lot bigger.
> 
> View attachment 22512
> 
> ...


If you had used duct tape it would look like a Sailor from the engine room coming to see me in the medical space on the sub.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

”What could possibly make you think I’ve been digging while I was outside?”


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Photos from over a year ago, trying a couple versions of soda can alcohol burners for backpacking food heaters/cookers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Tonight:


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

A picture of Barcelona Yosemite valley and shot of Rome Italy


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Around sunrise, Monday morning at the lake.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I was at a park yesterday, when this bird let me get so close to it before it flew away...


----------

